# REO SPeedwagon Guitarist Gary Richrath - dead at 65



## Wolverine (Sep 14, 2015)

Just say no to drugs kids ... and say no to that extra plate of donuts backstage, and the pizza, the french fries, tortilla chips, burritos, M&amp;M's, Clark bars, double-cheeseburgers, late-night Krystal twenty-packs, onion rings, hot dogs, barbecue ribs, the fruit platter... no wait, say yes to the fruit platter.... definite yes there. But NO to the Wendys Chocolate Frosty, the banana cream pie, the chocolate cake, and the key lime pie.







RIP Gary. One of the great, most-underrated guitarists if you ask me.

"Nobody talks with their guitar the way GARY does!" (old live REO bit they used to do, where Gary calls up KC on the phone, with a waht-waht)


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn, RIP.


----------

